# Temporal em Lamego e Viseu - 25 Maio 2011



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 16:04)

*Tempestade provoca ferido no distrito em Viseu*

por Amadeu Araújo Hoje

*Uma violenta tempestade está a fustigar, nesta altura, o distrito de Viseu. Há um ferido, um homem atingido por raio, e elevados prejuízos materiais.*

A situação mais grave vive-se em Lamego onde, de acordo com a protecção Civil, "o sistema de drenagem não aguentou as chuvadas".
O vereador Manuel Coutinho adiantou que "a cidade está alagada e todo o efectivo da Protecção Civil está na rua". O comandante distrital da Protecção Civil reportou a existência de um ferido grave, "um homem de 40 anos atingido por um raio quando procedia a reparações no telhado".
A Protecção Civil adianta ainda que o mau tempo está a provocar condicionamentos nos concelhos de Tondela, Carregal do Sal e Vouzela.

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1861141&seccao=Norte

sat:


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2011 às 16:04)




----------

